# HL editin RZR XP1000



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone see it? Pretty sick. Snorks, 29OL2's and lower gearing from the factory.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea it does look nice! Everyone is saying polaris copied the XMR Maverick.... This SxS blows it out the water tho lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

They shoulda put a little more work into it though.... Shoulda put 32" OL2s, the base model has 29.5" bighorns, so yeah, the tires are more aggressive, but they didn't do anything for ground clearance other than arched arms. And snorkels are too low for some people... LOL


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

29.5 ol2s measure bigger tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not like any of us can afford one anyway.... Lol


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

with the new line up im glad i bought my 800S when i did!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Got an email about it this morning. Nice bike for sure. Prolly 24 Grand too !!! Agreed though it needed to have a couple inches lift on it to be a true mud bike.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Good idea on paper & advertising commercials....Polaris is already known for being a pain in the A?$ with warranty issues just imagine what kinda nightmare this could be. I wonder if in the manual that comes with this model does it state "if you go more than 4 inches in mud/water then nothing is covered?!" Don't get me wrong this is great that a company as big as Polaris actually sees what people are doing with their Utvs...and actually do something to compete/stay on top/keep up with demand...all the above


----------

